# Rust removal electrolysis, how to remove black



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi.
I start restore bench saw and use electrolysis.
Now I have black oxidation or something....
How to remove it ? I have parts in complex shapes threats gears and I can't sanded it.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Phosphoric acid, Dominik. Should remove it completely, but you'll have to coat the steel right after as it will just flash rust again.


----------



## FreeTime (Dec 2, 2012)

I used just a detergent soap and a brush. It should come off fairly easily


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Phosphoric acid, Dominik. Should remove it completely, but you'll have to coat the steel right after as it will just flash rust again.


I knew there was something, couldn't remember what it was, kept thinking of vinegar or lemon juice. Both wrong.

Herb


----------



## smitty10101 (Oct 15, 2004)

Herb Stoops said:


> I knew there was something, couldn't remember what it was, kept thinking of vinegar or lemon juice. Both wrong.
> 
> Herb


vinegar (maybe lemon juice) will remove the rust---eventually.
I'm soaking some tools right now to compare against Evapo-rust.
I tried the electrolysis--it works but had to do it in the shed away from ignition source.
Also was limited to quantity of stuff to be done at one time so I found that the Evapo-rust was a time saver

With the black "patina" that was left from the electrolysis--I just gave the stuff a quick water bath and then just wiped it down. Anything that couldn't be reached with the cloth got a compressed air spray until dry.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Dominik; how about using your tumbler and something like walnut shells or sand blast grit? Should come out immaculate.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Dominik; how about using your tumbler and something like walnut shells or sand blast grit? Should come out immaculate.


I think he is talking about his table saw, Dan. Sand blasting would work ,have to protect the bearings in the arbor from the grit. Can walnut shells be used in sandblasting too?

Herb


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> I think he is talking about his table saw, Dan. Sand blasting would work ,have to protect the bearings in the arbor from the grit. Can walnut shells be used in sandblasting too?
> 
> Herb


Herb,

Absolutely! Walnut hulls, glass beads, corncob, baking soda, and in some cases lead or steel shot can all be used to blast. Depends upon the material being blasted. Example; baking soda will blast off paint and not hurt plastics, like tail light lenses. I believe walnut will do the same, but is a little more aggressive.

Bill


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I thought Dominik had disassembled it? How else could he have done the electrolysis? 
I agree putting all the heavy parts in the mixer at one time would not be a great idea...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> I thought Dominik had disassembled it? How else could he have done the electrolysis?
> I agree putting all the heavy parts in the mixer at one time would not be a great idea...


You are probably right ,Dan. I have never removed rust that way, so didn't think of that.
Herb


----------

